# Lost throw bag at Cisco Landing



## Randaddy

This was last weekend by the way. I just got everything put away and realized it's gone.


----------



## Airborne2504

Randaddy said:


> I'm missing a yellow large rope bag with a "Hyside" label. It doesn't have a name on it, unfortunately. I may have left it at Cisco, maybe even Lower D. Or maybe one of the kayakers from our group ended up with it?
> 
> Anyway, a reward will be provided to the returner.
> 
> If not, does anyone have more bags than they use? I'd love to buy a used one.


 
We just ran Westwater this past weekend ( 8 Nov. -9th) We camped at the Little D camp site on the river left. I never saw your throw bag there, nor did we see it at the Cisco take-out.

Hope it turns up for ya!


----------



## Randaddy

Airborne2504 said:


> We just ran Westwater this past weekend ( 8 Nov. -9th) We camped at the Little D camp site on the river left. I never saw your throw bag there, nor did we see it at the Cisco take-out.
> 
> Hope it turns up for ya!


Thanks. It's probably gone forever. Either that or one of my crew has it and won't take the time to look through their gear....


----------



## SSOWDEN

grif plunder?



Randaddy said:


> Thanks. It's probably gone forever. Either that or one of my crew has it and won't take the time to look through their gear....


----------



## TakemetotheRiver

I looked. Twice. I swear.



Randaddy said:


> Thanks. It's probably gone forever. Either that or one of my crew has it and won't take the time to look through their gear....


----------



## Randaddy

Grif did throw me a turkey leg!


----------



## DurangoSteve

Were you _"bout to lose your life"_ at the time of the turkey leg toss?


----------



## Randaddy

I was in grave danger from gradual liver damage. I kept that turkey leg next to me all day, but when a boat in our group flipped I just wasn't close enough to throw it. Come to think of it, I had the turkey leg ready, I have no idea where my throw bag was....

Safety first.


----------



## DurangoSteve

Sounds like a perilous journey. _If not for the courage of the fearless crew..._


----------



## Randaddy

I just remembered what happened to my rope! It's a good story, and you all certainly deserve it after reading my pointless post. 

So I had this decoy duck that we found after the rapids on a Cataract trip. He was sitting on the sand when my friend commented how fake that duck looked. That's when we realized that the duck was fake. So we grabbed it.

Fast forward a month. We were rowing the flat water after the Westwater rapids when I decided that the duck needed some swim time. (Yes, we brought the duck, of course.) Concerned for her well-being, I created a leash for my happy, plastic hen. You're getting the point here I bet. I remember thinking to myself, "I should really tie that rope to my boat. Nah, it's wrapped around the tower, it'll be fine." That's the last time I saw the rope or the duck. So if you find a plastic duck floating around on Lake Foul with a throw rope tied around her neck, let me know. The funny thing is that she's heading back home. She escaped and I hope she's happy.

Sorry for accusing you dirty, dirty river people of not checking your trucks enough times.


----------



## TakemetotheRiver

Randy- that's not the whole story. You see, I was going to bring the duck home with me because I felt she would be happier in my pond for the winter than in your garage. But when we made our screwed up gear transfer, Sean? said oh no, the duck has to go with you. So, I begrudgingly handed over the duck. But, alas, there was no rope attached to her at that time.

So, the mystery continues... as deep throat would say- follow the ducks...



Randaddy said:


> I just remembered what happened to my rope! It's a good story, and you all certainly deserve it after reading my pointless post.
> 
> So I had this decoy duck that we found after the rapids on a Cataract trip. He was sitting on the sand when my friend commented how fake that duck looked. That's when we realized that the duck was fake. So we grabbed it.
> 
> Fast forward a month. We were rowing the flat water after the Westwater rapids when I decided that the duck needed some swim time. (Yes, we brought the duck, of course.) Concerned for her well-being, I created a leash for my happy, plastic hen. You're getting the point here I bet. I remember thinking to myself, "I should really tie that rope to my boat. Nah, it's wrapped around the tower, it'll be fine." That's the last time I saw the rope or the duck. So if you find a plastic duck floating around on Lake Foul with a throw rope tied around her neck, let me know. The funny thing is that she's heading back home. She escaped and I hope she's happy.
> 
> Sorry for accusing you dirty, dirty river people of not checking your trucks enough times.


----------



## Randaddy

So Sean and Seth have the duck! Then the rope has to be somewhere near by because it was attached to the duck. The mystery continues.


----------



## Randaddy

If anyone sees this duck with a rope on him, he's mine. There will be a reward of many beers, unless of course you have been intentionally harboring the duck and rope. Then you will pay greatly.


----------



## TakemetotheRiver

Randaddy said:


> Thanks. It's probably gone forever. Either that or one of my crew has it and won't take the time to look through their gear....


 
Hmmm... I found it in the back of my truck bed, next to the cab- sorry, I should've looked better. 

The duck is still missing.


----------



## Randaddy

I have the duck, and now I'll have his leash! SWEET! Thanks Kj!


----------



## raftus

I spotted a fake plastic duck, named "Dorris," following my boat on the grand canyon recently. Naturally I adopted her and made her part of my family. When we reached Dorris Rapid (mile 138.4) - we set her free. She ran the meat line flawlessly, well she actually did flip once, but then she righted herself, and came out with a plastic smile on her face. She then re-joined our merry expedition and is currently in Moab debating where to spend her winter. Long live the Dorris and the plastic ducks!


----------



## Randaddy

Sean, Doris sounds amazing. I hope she finds happiness. If she's a lesbian duck and likes hen bush, I'll bring my duck out sometime and they can party.


----------



## Randaddy

No. The duck was found and so was the rope. Grif was there, however. He was hammered.


----------

